# Can I just filter as I add water?



## johnnymax (May 22, 2019)

*Question:* Can I use an inline filter on a garden hose to add water into my tank for weekly water changes.
I was thinking about setting up an overflow siphon and put water going in of a timer (restricted to go in very slowly)
It would be an automatic water change.
I guess 5 gallons a day on a 75g should be enough.

But the question I have is if that filter would work, or not?
Here is the one I am looking at:
















https://www.amazon.com/Garden-Hose-...ocphy=9027886&hvtargid=pla-310423485814&psc=1


----------



## johnnymax (May 22, 2019)

Another question:
Could I make a filter out of PVC full of activated charcoal and run the water through it slowly and go straight into my tank?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

From what I could find on this filter it does not remove 100% of chlorine or chloramine plus not tested for aquarium use so I would not recommend using it.

Maybe some other members will give you suggestions for making your own carbon filter.

Have you tested your tap water for both chlorine and chloramine? If so, what are your test results for either?


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

Did you look at rv filters? I think they'll filter out more contaminants. Not sure about chlorine though


----------



## johnnymax (May 22, 2019)

PROBLEM SOLVED:
We are moving to a house in the country and we will have well water. No chlorine or flouride or anything.
I guess I will have to have it tested.


----------



## TUCCI (5 mo ago)

This a few years old but wanted to add my thoughts…..you could hook a dropper line to the filter similar to a tree or shrub dripper. If you spread the gallonage over a 24hr time span the dechlorination factor would be minute.


----------

